# WNY ex-lurker



## Sicarii (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi All,
I finally joined the forum after several months of lurking around. I am looking to get my first nice compound bow and have been reading all kinds of reviews/flame wars on here. I have shot a Kodiak Mag. Recurve for many years but never hunted with it. Hopefully I will take the plunge sometime this spring and get a nice setup. I live in Rochester but hunt in Wyoming and Allegany Counties, NY. If anyone knows of a good archery shop in Rochester, I would be interested to hear about it. It seems that we used to have some nice ones that are now shut down... I would like to shoot models from PSE, Hoyt, and Matthews at least before I make any decision.
Thanks!


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Sicarii. Have fun here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Try out Bullzeye Archery in Bloomfield. I use them and they are great, they have a nice range you can use as well. They are a Hoyt, Marten and I believe Elite dealer.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Sicarii said:


> Hi All,
> I finally joined the forum after several months of lurking around. I am looking to get my first nice compound bow and have been reading all kinds of reviews/flame wars on here. I have shot a Kodiak Mag. Recurve for many years but never hunted with it. Hopefully I will take the plunge sometime this spring and get a nice setup. I live in Rochester but hunt in Wyoming and Allegany Counties, NY. If anyone knows of a good archery shop in Rochester, I would be interested to hear about it. It seems that we used to have some nice ones that are now shut down... I would like to shoot models from PSE, Hoyt, and Matthews at least before I make any decision.
> Thanks!


Welcome to AT. I'm from Perry NY, about 45 minutes south of Rochester. There's a great shop in Phelps called Heritage Outdoor Sports. They sell Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, Elite and PSE. Mike Price is the owner and a great guy to do business with. You can check out his shop at www.heritageoutdoorsports.net

There is a shop in Brockport called Creekwood Archery, Ben Adams is the owner. They sell Hoyt, Martin, PSE, and Elite. You can check them out at www.creekwoodarchery.com

There is a new shop that just opened this weekend in Henrietta...I know they're selling Elite bows, I'm not sure of the other brands they will carry. The shops name is Traditions Archery and is located in the Suburban Plaza on East Henrietta road about 1 mile from the Dome Arena.

If you drive down my way there is a shop in Wadsworth called Drape's Archery. This is my friend and AT member K9-1's shop. He's an awesome guy and really knows how to set up and tune a bow. He sells New Breed Archery, Bowtech, Diamond, and Bear Archery bows. You can check out his shop at www.drapesarchery.com


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*welcome to AT*

from north of corning ny


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

